# 4 days post Thyroid Ithimusectomy



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello all **wave** So Thursday 29th may I went under the knife for my Ithimus removing due to a decent sized nodule that came back a thy3 from FNA...still praying for good results once full reports are in  (prepare fir worst n hope for best as my dad used to say)...anyway im 4 days out of surgery and doing ok. My voice tires easy (not good with a 3yr old son), the wound has a slight infection am on fluxocillin lol and thats pretty much it. My stiches feel as though they are too tight...when I eat or talk my muscles in back of neck fatigue really bad...I havnt much appitite...n thats it lol just wanted to share and be a tad cheeky in asking for 'non cancerous' prayers n thoughts please ...my results are in on 17th june ...im scared lol. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Praying you receive non cancerous results! Glad to hear your recovery is going well


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank u hun xx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! **wave** back atcha! 

An isthmusectomy, huh? (Geez...I hope I don't have to spell that very often in my lifetime!) Interesting...we don't see many of those here at all. Did they leave both thyroid lobes intact, and just take out the middle? Just curious...


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Hiya  left n right lobe still intact lol for now.... Hopefully itll stay that way xx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. Sending positive vibes your way for a good pathology report!


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Thankies xx


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Whoa, I've never heard of that before! So basically the middle section of your thyroid is gone now?

Sending non-cancerous thoughts your way!


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Oooooh... it would seem not many have heard of just having the Ithimus removed :a1Thyroid: I do hope that's not a bad sign that its something rare of something....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It just makes you unique.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sending you hugs and a warm welcome That had to be a heck of an operation. Wishing you a very speedy and an uneventful recovery!

Keeping fingers cross for a good path report too!


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you. Would a ithimusectomy be harder than a PT or TT then do you think? Xx


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Path results are in...forgive me because I have a sinus infection and am practically deaf so didnt hear much but what I did hear was "everythings ok"..."hyperactive"..."folicular"..."uneven"...."theres no cancer"...."put bio oil on your scar"...and "we dont need to see you again" hahaha n I ran out of there like my ass was on fire in floods of happy tears!!!!! I assume what she was trying to tell me was in technical terms is I think it was a solitary toxic ademona lol...I think ....she will forward notes to my GP...so I will chase up with them in a week or so and find out exactly what was said....but the main good news is its cancer free and doant need further treatment or follow up!!!!!! Thank you all for your support and encouragment...love and light to all xxxx arty0045:


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

That's great news! What a relief for you !


----------

